# Lowering Options?



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Picked up our Atlas on Tuesday, ordered wheels yesterday, and already getting the itch to modify it. Anybody wanna venture a guess to what the lowering options are? 

It's MQB so maybe some Tiggy springs or even some tall Golf springs might fit? At 4300lb instead of 3300lb though, I can't imagine anything else would be anywhere near the right spring rate yet.

(And yes, i do realize these have been out for two days and aftermarket peeps may have not even gotten their hands on them.)

(...I also have an entire 15 Golf TDI tall Golf suspension sitting in my garage....)


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

tiguan isn't an MQB vehicle, and I'm not sure that Golf R springs are even close but I can look again at one


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

CiDirkona said:


> Picked up our Atlas on Tuesday, ordered wheels yesterday, and already getting the itch to modify it. Anybody wanna venture a guess to what the lowering options are?
> 
> It's MQB so maybe some Tiggy springs or even some tall Golf springs might fit? At 4300lb instead of 3300lb though, I can't imagine anything else would be anywhere near the right spring rate yet.
> 
> ...


What platform has to do with springs?


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

*lowering your vehicle*

The easy way to lower the Atlas would be to wait till the aftermarket can send you something but a quicker way for now is to remove the front and rear springs, shocks and struts and take them to a competent suspension dealer in your area (or give them your vehicle) and have them help you make the change. It is not ROCKET SCIENCE but there are factors to be considered. Height, weight and obstructions being the most important and then the comfort of your ride. This is all can be made even easier if you consider a system that is remotely changeable like the "Air Ride" system on the Q7 but then the cost changes too. Also consideration of use but we all know that MOST SUV's never leave the paved road very much if ever!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VWAUDITEK said:


> tiguan isn't an MQB vehicle, and I'm not sure that Golf R springs are even close but I can look again at one


Tig is MQB..


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155897208883832&set=gm.307088046364448&type=3


Instagram @mr.rednoise


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155897208883832&set=gm.307088046364448&type=3
> 
> 
> Instagram @mr.rednoise


I likey


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

honestly, when lowered, the Atlas looks like a mini-van.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> honestly, when lowered, the Atlas looks like a mini-van.


Look out sienna! Jk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Look out sienna! Jk


Pretty much! LOL. I'd serious consideration about lowering mine, until I'd Photochopped it and it looks like a minivan.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> Pretty much! LOL. I'd serious consideration about lowering mine, until I'd Photochopped it and it looks like a minivan.


Still I strangely like. I think with the right rims you wouldn't notice.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

It sure would get better gas mileage lower and easier to get into


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*H&R lowering springs*

Anyone install the H&R lowering springs yet?
I want feedback before purchasing 
http://www.hrsprings.com/pr/detail/hr-sport-springs-for-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

G60ed777 said:


> Anyone install the H&R lowering springs yet?
> I want feedback before purchasing
> http://www.hrsprings.com/pr/detail/hr-sport-springs-for-volkswagen-atlas


I’m planning on those as soon as I purchase my Atlas. BTW they are only $280 with free shipping from Tirerack.


----------



## redjestertdi (May 24, 2013)

*an atlas lowered on the new eibach springs*

For anyone interested heres quick pic of my atlas lowered on the new eibach springs. Its a 4motion VR for reference


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Looks great! How is the ride?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice :thumbup: :thumbup:

Now it's time for some new (bigger) wheels


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

redjestertdi said:


> For anyone interested heres quick pic of my atlas lowered on the new eibach springs. Its a 4motion VR for reference


Is that the Eibach Pro-Kit? 1.6" front and 1.6" rear lowering? Looks perfect :thumbup: I'll have to do the same when I purchase my Atlas.


----------



## redjestertdi (May 24, 2013)

the ride is nice so far it reminds me a lot of my wife audi now. not an overplus SUV.


----------



## redjestertdi (May 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Now it's time for some new (bigger) wheels


I've got a set of factory 20s I'm about to get and that should help the minivan look and fill up the fender wells even more.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

redjestertdi said:


> I've got a set of factory 20s I'm about to get and that should help the minivan look and fill up the fender wells even more.


What do you mean by"that should help the minivan look" Atlas buyer are buying it because they don't want that look like the Hondas and Toyotas Minivans that want to look like an SUV.


----------



## redjestertdi (May 24, 2013)

Hfqkhal said:


> What do you mean by"that should help the minivan look" Atlas buyer are buying it because they don't want that look like the Hondas and Toyotas Minivans that want to look like an SUV.


i don't think it looks like a minivan myself it was in response to someones comment above


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

redjestertdi said:


> i don't think it looks like a minivan myself it was in response to someones comment above


Ok LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

*Atlas on H&R Springs*

I did some searching and couldn't find any pics or reviews of the H&R Lowering Springs.

If anyone out there has it, please post some pics and feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

I picked up a set of H&Rs two weeks ago. Ill likely be installing them after easter. Ill report back once they are in. 

FYI - I got them here for $263 to the door http://raceconsultingagency.com/hr/hr-springs-sport-springs/54795/i-7518895.aspx

Dan


----------



## HoustonKurkuma (Apr 14, 2018)

juicedz4 said:


> I picked up a set of H&Rs two weeks ago. Ill likely be installing them after easter. Ill report back once they are in.
> 
> FYI - I got them here for $263 to the door http://raceconsultingagency.com/hr/hr-springs-sport-springs/54795/i-7518895.aspx
> 
> Dan





Dan, please take some pictures during installation...thanks!


----------



## TampaAudi (Jan 6, 2013)

*H&R / EIBACH Springs*

Has anyone utilized any of these lowering springs? Just picked up an atlas and doing a custom set of forgestar f14s and want to see one lowered before I do custom width and offset ... thanks everyone


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

I am very interested in these too but have yet to find a real pic of the lowering springs. H&R did an Atlas at SEMA with their lift kit, but not the lowering springs. Might as well be a trailblazer!:beer:


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

TampaAudi said:


> Has anyone utilized any of these lowering springs? Just picked up an atlas and doing a custom set of forgestar f14s and want to see one lowered before I do custom width and offset ... thanks everyone


There’s at least one person on these forums that lowered their Atlas 1.6” ( I believe it was the Eibach pro kit) and posted pictures. To me, it looks just right with a mild 1.6 “ drop. In the next few months when I purchase my Atlas, I’ll probably lower it with either the Eibachs or H & R springs.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

i am interested as well in seeing actual pictures. I want to see the 1.6 drop before buying it. if it is too extreme i will just go with a 1" drop. I am looking at picking up a set of Q7 21" wheels and tires and want to finish off the look with a drop. also concerned with the 285 wide tires with a drop.. but we will see...


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Phil37 said:


> There’s at least one person on these forums that lowered their Atlas 1.6” ( I believe it was the Eibach pro kit) and posted pictures. To me, it looks just right with a mild 1.6 “ drop. In the next few months when I purchase my Atlas, I’ll probably lower it with either the Eibachs or H & R springs.


Anyone have link to these pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

In for pics as well!


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

I still havent had time to install the springs on ours. Im hoping in the next week or two.... just been too damn busy. I will post pics once I do.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

hotshoe32 said:


> Anyone have link to these pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s reply #15 of this thread.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

just ordered a set of HR's... not even gonna tell the wife about it lol!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

In for photos. I did the H&R springs on my MQB Tiguan and am very happy with the ride quality and stance. Will probably do the same for the Atlas.


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

My install SHOULD be happening this weekend unless something else comes up, again. Stay tuned

Dan


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

juicedz4 said:


> My install SHOULD be happening this weekend unless something else comes up, again. Stay tuned
> 
> Dan


take pics please! might do mine at home


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

The install did happen this weekend. I didnt take too many pics of the install as its pretty straight forward if you've ever worked on a modern VW. 

One word or warning. The front axles are "open" to the cv joint and its grease once you take out the bolts. So do youself a favor and get something to plug them with or you'll have grease all over... fun times. Also the axle bolts should be replaced. 

Getting ready










The one in progress shot I got of the rears. 










Rears in. I cleaned up what i could other than those Fn awful rear liners. I desperately want to coat them with Raptor liner or something I can actually clean. It drives me insane. 



















Fronts installed and the wheel wells scrubbed with Megs APC 4:1 and coated with 303. Itll prob last a week. lol










Then cleaned the wheels using Sonax and a sponge. Scrubbed the tires twice with Megs 4:1 APC (or until foam is white). Wheels sealed with gtechniq C5 and tires with Megs Hyper dressing diluted 2:1.

Before










After











And here we are lowered. I havent driven it yet. Im hoping the rear settles a little.

I didnt loosen / tighten the control arm bolts at ride height to realign them to the new height. I usually have the alignment shop do it - keeps the bushings from being stressed. 



















Dan


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

juicedz4 said:


>


Not bad. Agree on the rears. I know there are different variations of those rubber spring hats with different thicknesses. Do you have a before photo? Or any floor to fender measurements to confirm what the final drop ended up at?


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Not bad. Agree on the rears. I know there are different variations of those rubber spring hats with different thicknesses. Do you have a before photo? Or any floor to fender measurements to confirm what the final drop ended up at?


Ill get some measurements tomorrow - I never took any before measurements  . I just got back from a test ride and i swear its lower in the back already.

But here is a couple before pics along with the one after. On the first before pic that may have been before it was driven when I installed the wheels, so it might be sitting higher. And in the second pic the shadows make it a little hard to compare. Ah well.




























Dan


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’d say that looks pretty significant. The rear is quite a bit higher than the front on stock springs. With some wheel spacers that setup will have a nice, aggressive stance considering it’s still an SUV. Thanks.


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> I’d say that looks pretty significant. The rear is quite a bit higher than the front on stock springs. With some wheel spacers that setup will have a nice, aggressive stance considering it’s still an SUV. Thanks.


Measured tonight - floor to wheel well lip With 255/50-20

Front 31.5" 
Rear 32.75"

Dan


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Bought a used 2018 Atlas SE FWD in white yesterday. Ordered H&R Springs and 22x9 gloss black wheels today. Should be here next week, I'll update with before/after pics.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

I have my springs..
Debating on installing today. Did you have to do anything crazy like remove the axle bolts? Or calipers?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sugar Bear said:


> I have my springs..
> Debating on installing today. Did you have to do anything crazy like remove the axle bolts? Or calipers?


Calipers don't need to be removed

You can avoid removing the axle bolts if you use the 2x4 method to remove the strut...just like on a MK7 Golf/GTI install, if you're familiar with that.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

juicedz4 said:


> Measured tonight - floor to wheel well lip With 255/50-20
> 
> Front 31.5"
> Rear 32.75"
> ...


Just checked mine before leaving for work, which is an R-Line with the factory 20s:

Front 33.25”
Rear 33.75”

So 1.75” drop front and 1” drop rear. Checking the H&R product description it’s claiming 1.6” front and 1.5” rear. Would be nice to know how to get that extra .5” out of the back.


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Just checked mine before leaving for work, which is an R-Line with the factory 20s:
> 
> Front 33.25”
> Rear 33.75”
> ...


I checked a couple days ago and the back is at 33.5" now. I have yet to check since. 

Im thinking maybe itll drop a tiny bit more after the control arms bolts are all loosened and re-tightened at the new ride height. We'll see. I need to schedule the alignment today. 

Dan


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> Calipers don't need to be removed
> 
> You can avoid removing the axle bolts if you use the 2x4 method to remove the strut...just like on a MK7 Golf/GTI install, if you're familiar with that.


can you link me? ive seen 2 youtubes one from dap and one from some other guy and they both dont mention a 2x4 method..
also I didnt have that 18mm triple square for the pinch bolt. only thing that really stopped me.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

juicedz4 said:


> I checked a couple days ago and the back is at 33.5" now. I have yet to check since.
> 
> Im thinking maybe itll drop a tiny bit more after the control arms bolts are all loosened and re-tightened at the new ride height. We'll see. I need to schedule the alignment today.
> 
> Dan


If you get a chance to go up under the rear (teehee) take a photo of the rubber spring pads. Curious what the thickness of these are and if another MQB poly replacement can be used that is thinner. Over on the Tiguan forums someone posted a photo of various spring pads that were available to correct reverse rake. Lemme see if I can find it.

Edit: see screenshot










Looks like the Mk7 GTI ones are the thinnest available.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like they might be the size of the OE Passat ones so going to the GTI ones will only make a 2mm difference. Womp womp


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Looks like they might be the size of the OE Passat ones so going to the GTI ones will only make a 2mm difference. Womp womp


The GTI ones are thinner by 2mm you mean?

EDIT: Missed your previous message. Ill try to take a look at the pads on ours tonight and see whats up. 

Dan


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sugar Bear said:


> can you link me? ive seen 2 youtubes one from dap and one from some other guy and they both dont mention a 2x4 method..
> also I didnt have that 18mm triple square for the pinch bolt. only thing that really stopped me.


Yeah it's the "home brew" method. I wouldn't say I invented it, but I advocated this method of removing the strut & it's by far the easiest way (less things disassembled too)...this is a video I did on the MK1 Tiguan, but it's the same concept for a MQB vehicle:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9N3ZmwevLE
&
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sr_uLJZP6Yg

MK7 Golf R:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djj57RtvDZE

Another one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6gqFVg1c6w

Good thread:
https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13185


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

I attempted to measure the rear spring pads quick. I was guessing around 10mm, so they are prob the same as the 8mm passat ones as expected. 

Dan


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Scheduled the H&R lowering springs to be installed next Friday. 22s go on this Saturday. 

For those who have installed or had a mechanic install lowering springs, how many hours did it take?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

juicedz4 said:


> I attempted to measure the rear spring pads quick. I was guessing around 10mm, so they are prob the same as the 8mm passat ones as expected.
> 
> Dan


Can you please take a photo of the rear springs as installed with the car on its wheels? I’m curious if there are any dead coils on the rear springs that could be cut. I know it sounds ghetto, but if multiple coils are touching each other and just cutting one will get an extra 3/8-1/2” out of the drop then it might be worth trying.


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Can you please take a photo of the rear springs as installed with the car on its wheels? I’m curious if there are any dead coils on the rear springs that could be cut. I know it sounds ghetto, but if multiple coils are touching each other and just cutting one will get an extra 3/8-1/2” out of the drop then it might be worth trying.


Ill try tonight. 



SunDevilDrake said:


> Scheduled the H&R lowering springs to be installed next Friday. 22s go on this Saturday.
> 
> For those who have installed or had a mechanic install lowering springs, how many hours did it take?
> 
> ...


Id plan on 4 hours ish. Im curious to see what they charge you. I DIY'd mine b/c, well I almost always do anyway, but the indy shop I used wanted like $450 or something.

Dan


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

juicedz4 said:


> Ill try tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They quoted me 5 hours at $95/hr which is around what you were quoted. I own a business so I'd rather pay someone to install the springs while I work for the 5 hours+ it would take for me to do it myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Can you please take a photo of the rear springs as installed with the car on its wheels? I’m curious if there are any dead coils on the rear springs that could be cut. I know it sounds ghetto, but if multiple coils are touching each other and just cutting one will get an extra 3/8-1/2” out of the drop then it might be worth trying.


 If the springs are tapered to the usual (roughly) 2.5" at both ends, cutting them will not work well as they can slide off the spring seat or be noisy. If one end is the same diameter as the rest of the spring, they can be cut.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

Did a half install today...

Juiced, u said the CV is open axle. What's that? I wasted a bunch of time because some how I pulled the axle out enough jiggling the knuckle to remove the strut....got it back in but damn!

Also I still don't understand the 2x4 method...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sugar Bear said:


> Also I still don't understand the 2x4 method...


You're using the 2x4 and a jack to compress & then lift the strut out of the knuckle.
Once it's high enough, move the knuckle assembly forward slightly & then lower the strut/jack. (it's now sitting next to the knuckle, outside)
Remove the 3 top bolts and the strut is free


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

Sugar Bear said:


> Did a half install today...
> 
> Juiced, u said the CV is open axle. What's that? I wasted a bunch of time because some how I pulled the axle out enough jiggling the knuckle to remove the strut....got it back in but damn!
> 
> Also I still don't understand the 2x4 method...


When you remove the axle bolt the grease can leak out of the hole that goes into the CV joint. Is what I was referring to. Dont forget to replace these bolts as well. 

Dan


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

So are any of you using the cam tool. I bought one years back from autotech and it made a world of a difference when you use that cam tool to spread open the strut uprights


----------



## M4BALOT (Sep 5, 2019)

Savvv said:


> juicedz4 said:
> 
> 
> > Measured tonight - floor to wheel well lip With 255/50-20
> ...



Maybe a topped off tank will add enough weight to bring it down a smidge?


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

*Trying to pick between H&R and Eibach lowering springs*

Having a hard time making the call. I wated to lower it only 1" when I got it. I used H&R OE springs on my 17 Passat and it gave a nice mild 1" drop and made the ride a touch fimer which was perfect. Now this thing I I can't get 1" drop springs only 1.6" which I guess is fine considering how tall it is. I'm not an off road guy other then my dirt bikes, so I won't be taking it down anything other then groomed dirt roads or trails to park it and unload camping or dirt bike gear.

So I don't want a firm ride and I don't want to slam it. Just make it more sleek and sporty looking. I'm worried either one will ride to harsh.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Your issue on the Atlas may be dampers more than which spring you choose. I'd worry it will be a bit bouncy/not enough rebound damping.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

H&R and Eibach both list the springs are good with factory shocks and struts.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

spike_africa said:


> H&R and Eibach both list the springs are good with factory shocks and struts.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

HR coilovers and be done


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

spike_africa said:


> H&R and Eibach both list the springs are good with factory shocks and struts.


They will certainly work but at some point, you will need dampers as well. Consider just changing both at the same time since the labor is the same. Not sure what Koni and Bilstein offer in terms of dampers for the Atlas. Happily driving on H&Rs on my Golf with stock dampers with no drama - is it perfect? No. Is it close enough to save the money on dampers and wait a year or so? Yes.


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah I'm not swapping shocks and struts on a car with 204 miles lol. I did the same to my 17 Passat and it was fine till I traded it in on my cross Sport.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Scale Coilovers on 22 x 10.5 Verde V99 Wheels


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

wow that looks great! is that the low version or do you just have them all the way down?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> wow that looks great! is that the low version or do you just have them all the way down?


Rear is maxed out and front can go another 3" or so. There is no "low version" that i am aware of with Scale coilovers.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

hazy450 said:


> Rear is maxed out and front can go another 3" or so. There is no "low version" that i am aware of with Scale coilovers.


I had a peek at the website and the first option under customize product for the VW Atlas 18+ Innovative Series was a low version. It looks like it only goes 1/2" inch lower than the standard version tho.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone install HR coilovers yet??


----------



## Atlas Art (Oct 9, 2020)

*Eibach vw h&r*

Did you ever get this done. I’m interested in your opinion of the eibach vs h &r. I’m in the same boat... decided which way to go. Got any pics?


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

juicedz4 said:


> The install did happen this weekend. I didnt take too many pics of the install as its pretty straight forward if you've ever worked on a modern VW.
> 
> One word or warning. The front axles are "open" to the cv joint and its grease once you take out the bolts. So do youself a favor and get something to plug them with or you'll have grease all over... fun times. Also the axle bolts should be replaced.
> 
> ...


Any issues over bumps at 70 to 80 mph? or on backroads/potholes? Looks great. Any tire poke? If not do you think any tire poke would hurt it?


----------



## Artikart (Nov 29, 2020)

2020 R-Line SEL with stock 21's on Eibach Springs


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

Artikart said:


> 2020 R-Line SEL with stock 21's on Eibach Springs
> View attachment 74666
> View attachment 74667
> View attachment 74668


Dope. ANy rubbing at highway speeds?


----------



## Artikart (Nov 29, 2020)

Behbehsmith said:


> Dope. ANy rubbing at highway speeds?





Behbehsmith said:


> Dope. ANy rubbing at highway speeds?


Thanks... and nope no rubbing at all. Had about 3 inch fender gap, but lowered it half way to 1.5 with the Eibachs. Still rides well on the stock 21's


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

audiyos said:


> *Atlas on H&R Springs*
> 
> I did some searching and couldn't find any pics or reviews of the H&R Lowering Springs.
> 
> ...


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

2019 VW Atlas V6 4Motion,Momentum cold air intake with oiled filter,H&R sport springs lowered 1.5 inches,20inch Trenton Graphite wheels.


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Artikart said:


> 2020 R-Line SEL with stock 21's on Eibach Springs
> View attachment 74666
> View attachment 74667
> View attachment 74668


It looks great! What did you do to black out the chrome pieces? Wrap? VW should offer this black trim as an option, looks way better than chrome!


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

audiyos said:


> *Atlas on H&R Springs*
> 
> I did some searching and couldn't find any pics or reviews of the H&R Lowering Springs.
> 
> ...


I have h&r lowering springs on my 2019 atlas


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

Installed H&R lowering springs and B2BFab spacers (15mm rear / 10mm front). Before and after pics…


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

It looks good,i still like the 20 inch wheels with 265 50 20 better than 21 or 22 inch wheels.The 21 inch and 22 inch wheels are taller but look to skinny on the car.The 20 inch wheels with 265 50 20 look Beefier from the back of the car.Plus it handles great and still keeps a smooth rider especially with the crappie roads here in rhode island.


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

A set of graphite or black wheels would look great with the blue car.


----------



## jasongind (Oct 12, 2011)

bombarral1 said:


> 2019 VW Atlas V6 4Motion,Momentum cold air intake with oiled filter,H&R sport springs lowered 1.5 inches,20inch Trenton Graphite wheels.


How's your ride quality compared to stock?


----------



## RAD_TDI (Sep 14, 2021)

Prototype solowerks. 



























Got more sidewall later on.










Due to the long distant traveling we do as a family ( 4 kids plus 2 dogs). Roof box and tow hitch with basket in the future we upgraded to Air suspension (Classy House Prodcutions kit) with the 3H management.


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

For the folks with the eibach or h&r springs, how is your ride? Been few months since some of you had the lowering springs installed with stock damper and I am wondering what’s your pros and cons.

Just had the eibach spring installed on mine, and I am not sure about the ride quality. Bouncy way too much IMO, but I want to know if I’m the only one.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

DELETED


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

For reference 2021 w/ HR lowering springs


----------



## bluer3204 (Sep 3, 2003)

If anyone is interested, I have my set of Scale coilovers that came out of my 21' CS up sale in the classifieds.

Scale Innovative Series Coilovers with Gravitational...

This is what the setup looked like on my CS


----------



## vtecbio009 (Sep 1, 2019)

h&r sport springs on 22x11


----------

